# [email protected](TNT)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the Jazz can pull this one out, while at home. I think they have a little more confidence now and with AK back can pull off Boston in a close game at home. Boozer is not playing again (what else is new) not sure on Memo.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it should be a dang good game. I hope they come ready to play. Hope mill,cj and the rest bring there agame tonight.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm excited for this one. The Jazz have been playing much better ball as of late. Hopefully they can keep rolling tonight. I definitely like their chances at home. My prediction: Jazz win, 99 to 97.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm excited to watch also, in part because it's an exciting match up going against the reigning champions, but mainly because we just got HD hooked up to our new flat panel tv. Should be fun.

Go Jazz!

Shane


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be there. Look for me, I'll be the one punching Rondo...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I'll be there. Look for me, I'll be the one punching Rondo...


 :lol:

Do it. Throw a cup at his face and see if you can get him to charge the stands. I wonder if he'd take the bait, Ron Artest style.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Boston traded Alston today, that may help the Jazz a little.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> Boston traded Alston today, that may help the Jazz a little.


Huh? Alston was with Houston and got traded to Orlando. You are talking about Rafer Alston, right?

Silly jahan. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Boston traded Alston today, that may help the Jazz a little.
> ...


I hate you! :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: **** it, I knew that too and it never dawned on me, well until you just said it. Well that is embarrassing. Well when they play Houston it will help.  :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

-_O- 

No worries dude! I'm sure I've said much more embarassing things than that. :lol: 

You actually had me going for a minute there. I had to go make sure I wasn't the one going crazy.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Jazz lost to the C's in the first quarter last time, scoring only 16 points. Rondo lit up D-Will for 25-9-8. Give him one for me, IWAB!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Great, the Jazz scored 13 points in the first quarter. We've got 'em right where we want 'em!

-#&#*!-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Not looking good the Jazz seldom win when they score less than 25 in the first qtr.
They did alot better in the second.I hope they keep it up.I hope Garnett can come back in the second half so we can beat the whole Celtic team.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, it's looking much better. Only down by 1 at the half. 

Unfortunately, it looks like Garnett is probably gonna be back for the second half. 

Go Jazz!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Never mind! No Garnett. Sweet! There is no reason why we shouldn't win this.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW! What a freakin game and the Jazz squeak it out. That was great.they hung in there ground it out.They have now beat two of the best teams in the NBA. YOU GOTTA LOVE IT BABY!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hellllllllllll yeahhhhhh!!!

What an awesome game. The Jazz really stepped it up in the 4th quarter. 

Now, if they could only find the motivation to play that way on the ROAD!!! Then, we'd be a team to be reckoned with.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

+1000000


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Unbelievable how many Celtics fans were there. Freaking band wagon bull ****. I hope you all noticed D Will cross up Rondo multiple times. He killed that idiot. I love D Will. 

Good game to be at and talk heat to all the Celtic honks...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Unbelievable how many Celtics fans were there. Freaking band wagon bull ****. I hope you all noticed D Will cross up Rondo multiple times. He killed that idiot. I love D Will.
> 
> Good game to be at and talk heat to all the Celtic honks...


You make me laugh and I couldn't agree anymore. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable how many Celtics fans were there. Freaking band wagon bull ****. I hope you all noticed D Will cross up Rondo multiple times. He killed that idiot. I love D Will.
> ...


Yeah. I'm SURE all those Celtics fans were showing up at Energy Solutions Arena two years ago when they were among the worst teams in the NBA. :roll:

Being originally from Massachusetts, I used to have respect for the Celtics until they BOUGHT last year's championship. The "big 3" aren't getting any younger. In 3 or 4 years, they will be terrible again.


----------

